# Amazing speedbag work



## punisher73 (Aug 6, 2021)

Mad skills...


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 7, 2021)

I think I could take him!


(But seriously... wow...)


----------



## drop bear (Aug 7, 2021)

There used to be competitions for that.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 7, 2021)

drop bear said:


> There used to be competitions for that.



If you had a bit of a lisp. Would you call yourself speedbag scissor hands?


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2021)

I knew an old boxing trainer who could produce the melody to Sweet Georgia Brown on the speedbag. (peanut bag) It was always fun to watch him.

Some of the guys once put up a speedbag in my dojo. I thanked them for the kind thought, then explained that we would discuss that during the upcoming class. Moved everyone outside, then shot the speed bag and let them back in. I always had an irrational thing about speedbags, don't care for them.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 7, 2021)

It's much more fun to train on double ends punching ball.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## punisher73 (Aug 8, 2021)

Buka said:


> I knew an old boxing trainer who could produce the melody to Sweet Georgia Brown on the speedbag. (peanut bag) It was always fun to watch him.
> 
> Some of the guys once put up a speedbag in my dojo. I thanked them for the kind thought, then explained that we would discuss that during the upcoming class. Moved everyone outside, then shot the speed bag and let them back in. I always had an irrational thing about speedbags, don't care for them.



I am a fan of the "Spenser" novels by Robert B. Parker.  Parker was a big boxing fan and incorporated boxing for Spenser and Hawk.  There were a few references to Hawk "playing" Sweet Georgia Brown on the speedbag.  I tried to find a video on Youtube, I'm sure there are others who can/have done this.

Never saw the purpose of the speedbag for direct application to self-defense, but it is a kind of a moving meditation and fun for me. Always enjoy watching a "pro" work the speedbag.


----------



## Buka (Aug 8, 2021)

punisher73 said:


> I am a fan of the "Spenser" novels by Robert B. Parker.  Parker was a big boxing fan and incorporated boxing for Spenser and Hawk.  There were a few references to Hawk "playing" Sweet Georgia Brown on the speedbag.  I tried to find a video on Youtube, I'm sure there are others who can/have done this.
> 
> Never saw the purpose of the speedbag for direct application to self-defense, but it is a kind of a moving meditation and fun for me. Always enjoy watching a "pro" work the speedbag.





punisher73 said:


> I am a fan of the "Spenser" novels by Robert B. Parker.  Parker was a big boxing fan and incorporated boxing for Spenser and Hawk.  There were a few references to Hawk "playing" Sweet Georgia Brown on the speedbag.  I tried to find a video on Youtube, I'm sure there are others who can/have done this.
> 
> Never saw the purpose of the speedbag for direct application to self-defense, but it is a kind of a moving meditation and fun for me. Always enjoy watching a "pro" work the speedbag.


The Spenser novels! Man, my whole neighborhood read the Spenser novels. I must have read the first twenty five or so, have no idea why I stopped....other than so many books, so little time.

I liked the TV show, too, when it was on, loved Hawk, he had a great voice.


----------

